# Anyone use Dr. Dobias products?



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

Dr. Peter Dobias - Holistic Veterinarian

Looks interesting - holistic and natural. Decent amount of likes on Facebook. Does anyone have experience with any of his products?


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

puppydogs said:


> Dr. Peter Dobias - Holistic Veterinarian
> 
> Looks interesting - holistic and natural. Decent amount of likes on Facebook. Does anyone have experience with any of his products?


I agree that it looks interesting. I live in the UK and wrote to him with regard to my little lads problems. Having written to two teaching veterinary hospitals here in the UK and heard nothing, I was pleasantly surprised when I received an email reply from him. Gave me lots of good advice and although his products were mentioned they didn't try the hard sell and also recommended glycoflex. I already have Taylor on a raw diet but didn't know that beef bison and buffalo can add to arthritic and rheumatic problems (something to do with the enzymes), have taken beef out of his diet, can't hurt can it.

The only thing I am not sure about is the vaccination information, but he is doing a question and answer session about that this week. You can book a place and have a meeting over net with him and other like minded people. So as far as the parvo and distemper I'm going to stick with the vaccinations.


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

thanks for the info. I'm researching the HairQ test as well as some of his other products


----------



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

I would be interested to hear about the hair test if you decide to do it.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Just ordered his liver detox Livton, and Senior dog essentials. I'm impressed with the ingredients & seems to be getting a lot of great reviews.
Senior Dog Essentials


----------

